# Spreadsheet: CAR VALUE LOSS PER MILE



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Simple spreadsheet for calculating depreciation per mile.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1J6TULSe0aLZcWJKdiilE2UlrEZrOYBbTsHinyc3pEdM/edit?usp=sharing










You can edit the red cells...Find your car's worth on edmunds or kbb


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

If they purchased the car solely for RIDESHARE business then those numbers apply... We should also post vehicles that are on lien, or owned.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I drive a 2013 Toyota Tacoma 4 door pick up truck. A pax asked me if Uber provided me with (paid for) my truck. My bust out laughing and said Uber barely paid me to drive him around. We both laughed and laughed. When he got he gave me a 20 and told me to go have a good night at the bar buying drinks for hot girls and live my life while I still got time. By far my favorite pax.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> If they purchased the car solely for RIDESHARE business then those numbers apply... We should also post vehicles that are on lien, or owned.


That's not true.

What he's created is a depreciation rate per mile, which applies no matter what you're doing with the car as you put mileage on it. Your car doesn't care if you're driving for personal use or uber, it's depreciating all the same.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I drive a 2013 Toyota Tacoma 4 door pick up truck. A pax asked me if Uber provided me with (paid for) my truck. My bust out laughing and said Uber barely paid me to drive him around. We both laughed and laughed. When he got he gave me a 20 and told me to go have a good night at the bar buying drinks for hot girls and live my life while I still got time. By far my favorite pax.


There still is decent people in this world.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Simple spreadsheet for calculating depreciation per mile.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1J6TULSe0aLZcWJKdiilE2UlrEZrOYBbTsHinyc3pEdM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


That's sort of not true. If you put the same exact miles on your vehicle in only 2 years instead of 4, then your ACV would be higher.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> That's not true.
> 
> What he's created is a depreciation rate per mile, which applies no matter what you're doing with the car as you put mileage on it. Your car doesn't care if you're driving for personal use or uber, it's depreciating all the same.


Missing the obvious point, most folks don't drive 50k a year. Having a number to attach to excess mileage is a reasonable thing, imo.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> That's not true.
> 
> What he's created is a depreciation rate per mile, which applies no matter what you're doing with the car as you put mileage on it. Your car doesn't care if you're driving for personal use or uber, it's depreciating all the same.


That's SORT OF true... But look at the price OUT OF THE STEALERSHIP lot with ZERO mileage from the start. We all know the vehicle's VALUE depreciates almost 20% on it's first year and will be lower percentage a few years later. Now if you compare your 2016 Altima to my 2008 Altime per year depreciation rate will be HIGHER. I'm not arguing weather it looses or not, but how MUCH MORE value it sheds off (miles+time)


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ad9EbjYY80Kp9uRqflaSxY-Kb8FobdWESSL-oFvWOzI/edit#gid=0

I bought a new car a year ago. According to kbb, it lost 10% of its value on the first mile ($2116 per mile). I only put on 5000 miles so it cost $.47 per mile. But between 1000 and 5000 miles, it only cost $.045 per mile. The most expensive interval is from 30,000 to 40,000 miles where it cost $.075 per mile. The cheapest interval is going from a fifth of a million to a quarter million miles when it only cost about a penny a mile.

If I put on 125,000 in 1 year in my $21k car, it would be $.086 per mile. Pretty close to Mr Mullet's 125,000 in 4 years $.0992.

Figures don't lie ...


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

USArmy31B30 said:


> That's SORT OF true... But look at the price OUT OF THE STEALERSHIP lot with ZERO mileage from the start. We all know the vehicle's VALUE depreciates almost 20% on it's first year and will be lower percentage a few years later. Now if you compare your 2016 Altima to my 2008 Altime per year depreciation rate will be HIGHER. I'm not arguing weather it looses or not, but how MUCH MORE value it sheds off (miles+time)


lets do it using your scenario..the depreciation should be outa site per mile. I purchase a 2015 form dealer for $20k last month. Now I look up the value after I put 3000 miles on it in one month. $14,100.




























yep, loss of value off the charts. Hopefully none of these brilliant minds here would try to sell you new car after a month. just saying, you put in how much you paid for your car, enter miles, enter what its worth now..boom, cost per mile. i think .10 is pretty much the standard over the lifetime of the car


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Only a portion of depreciation is based on mileage. Other factors include age, season, body style, and regional trends.

When I appraise my car on Edmunds monthly, I do it twice: Once with the actual mileage, and once subtracting 1,000 miles. Every time I do that, the difference is $53. That means the portion of deprecation based solely on mileage is 5.3 cents per mile. I have an older vehicle worth less than $10,000, so my depreciation is smaller than average.

Anyway, that's the best way to determine your depreciation per mile.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Only a portion of depreciation is based on mileage. Other factors include age, season, body style, and regional trends.
> 
> When I appraise my car on Edmunds monthly, I do it twice: Once with the actual mileage, and once subtracting 1,000 miles. Every time I do that, the difference is $53. That means the portion of deprecation based solely on mileage is 5.3 cents per mile. I have an older vehicle worth less than $10,000, so my depreciation is smaller than average.
> 
> Anyway, that's the best way to determine your depreciation per mile.


That makes sense. I think when edmunds appraises, they do take in all the factors you describe above. But the monthly mileage comp zeros in on only mileage. 2 thumbs up...waayyyy up!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Only a portion of depreciation is based on mileage. Other factors include age, season, body style, and regional trends.
> 
> When I appraise my car on Edmunds monthly, I do it twice: Once with the actual mileage, and once subtracting 1,000 miles. Every time I do that, the difference is $53. That means the portion of deprecation based solely on mileage is 5.3 cents per mile. I have an older vehicle worth less than $10,000, so my depreciation is smaller than average.
> 
> Anyway, that's the best way to determine your depreciation per mile.


I second that... My older car is also inline with your estimate of .053 cents per mile. The new cars bought solely for ridesharing is being hammered on their cars depreciation yearly until it slows down a few years later. So they are pretty much stuck with that car until they get their money back from depreciation alone... Best of luck to them...


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> Simple spreadsheet for calculating depreciation per mile.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1J6TULSe0aLZcWJKdiilE2UlrEZrOYBbTsHinyc3pEdM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


I see you listed car condition as outstanding. After driving 125,000 miles Ubering. That is quite the feat.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> I see you listed car condition as outstanding. After driving 125,000 miles Ubering. That is quite the feat.


yes yes quite amazing. actually only 5k ubering in 3 months, but a lot of pizza miles and runs from atlanta to ft lauderdale.



















$1200 dif from outstanding to clean. I've had no wrecks, no maint req'd xcept oil and tire rotate every 5k, tires good, installed cruise. tint windows, amped subwoofer, seats in pristine shape, but I did recently install coverking seat covers. No mechanical issues, no reconditioning req'd and I figure i'm about halfway thru this cars life. Take a lookie and let me know what u think. oust. or clean.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

dang it i didnt do the old gurl justice..1000 pix ilo 500


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

here is an unprotected spreadsheet for downloading: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16xE5rQrXrdUyifCgWvBP8EmXYfEG87wG0jkAvLZj5F4/edit?usp=sharing


----------

